# Fan ... Thelin parlour 3000



## jamesnoojin@gmail. com (Dec 30, 2013)

I need a fan for a thelin parlour 3000 .... How should I go about it without going broke?  Thanks guys


----------



## ebengel (Dec 30, 2013)

I searched for one for my stove, it's on its way from Thelin. I couldn't find one, but I will rebuild the old one and keep it as a spare.


----------



## jamesnoojin@gmail. com (Dec 31, 2013)

Is yours going to break the bank? I priced one today online somewhere wasn't thelin .... And they wanted $500


----------



## Gumby1 (Jan 1, 2014)

jamesnoojin@gmail. com said:


> Is yours going to break the bank? I priced one today online somewhere wasn't thelin .... And they wanted $500


 I have replaced the blower and the auger on my Thelin. Parts are very reasonable from Thelin and the customer service is great.


----------



## jamesnoojin@gmail. com (Jan 1, 2014)

Ok.... Thank you very much .... I will see about ordering one from thelin!


----------



## ElDoCo (Jan 2, 2014)

Ummmmm, yeah. I don't mean to step on toes here but my educated guess would be that Gumby hasn't had to deal with Thelin in many years. They do not sell parts direct and haven't for some time now. Their dealer here where I live was so shocked at the price of the replacement fan motor that he literally called Thelin to confirm it. The sku price he had was $94 but when he punched it in, it was replaced replace with a new sku and price of $430. That's four hundred and thirty dollars. His jaw dropped along with mine. He called them up and they confirmed that the "new motor comes complete with a gasket and the motor with fans preassembled, thus the increase." I'm sure the actual price is closer to $350-$375 and the dealer has his markup. I don't care. The stoves go for about $3400 new and the cost to keep them running has become incredible. 
Gumby1 telling you what he did tells me he hasn't dealt with the company in years, if ever. I'm sure you now know they don't sell parts direct. IMHO, they overcharge you through a dealer.


----------



## Jethro Wood (Mar 29, 2014)

Usually the speed problem is brushes.  Noisy ringing or singing sounds the come and go are usually bearings.   You may only need brushes.  They are easy to replace, on the motor once you get to it, but does require tipping the stove forward.  See instructions here:

http://thelinco.com/wp-content/uplo...tor-in-the-Parlour-and-Gnome-Pellet-Stove.pdf

I have also rebuilt the motor with new brushes and bearings and that is described on this forum.  You can get the bearings at a local store or on ebay.  Here is the link to the rebuild instructions I created:

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/new-to-forum-thelin-parlor-pellet-input.100205/#post-1281147

I'd really like to hear from someone on a source for the Pittman motor that is in these machines.  Mine has a:
Pittman
# 14203C708-R6
12 VDC
12-02-10
Dyn Balanced
Ametek Technical & Industrial Products


----------



## hockeypuck (Mar 30, 2014)

Try calling Pittman...call the harleysville pa office.


----------



## Mt Bob (Mar 30, 2014)

Try


Jethro Wood said:


> Usually the speed problem is brushes.  Noisy ringing or singing sounds the come and go are usually bearings.   You may only need brushes.  They are easy to replace, on the motor once you get to it, but does require tipping the stove forward.  See instructions here:
> 
> http://thelinco.com/wp-content/uplo...tor-in-the-Parlour-and-Gnome-Pellet-Stove.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## Jethro Wood (Mar 30, 2014)

I was looking at this picture on ebay and it looks like they have redesigned the type of motor on the new fan assembly.  Does anyone have a manufacturer and model on the new motor?  I'm not looking forward to paying $500 for a replacement fan that has a $100 motor and about $40 worth of sheetmetal.  The parts prices on Thelin are crazy now.  I'd like to go to this new motor.  I wonder if it is brushless, almost looks like it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thelin-Empi...8?pt=US_Replacement_Parts&hash=item3a8d48cdc0


----------



## Jethro Wood (Mar 30, 2014)

General comment on Thelin parts.  Since the sale of Thelin in 2010 or later, I don't recall the year, the parts prices have more than doubled and it's harder to find them.  With production ending in July 2014, I have a hard time thinking this will get better.  In my opinion the parts are more than double what they are worth on a retail basis.  Our thelin stoves will get older and need more parts.  On cars and other things I work on when this situation happens sometimes a third party starts to make replacement parts at more reasonable prices.  We can hope.


----------



## Mt Bob (Mar 30, 2014)

It has brushes.Thelin has promised service and parts for some time after,so would not look for it to get better.


----------



## Jethro Wood (Mar 30, 2014)

Do you know the mfgr and P/N for the motor only on the new blower assembly 00-0005-0175 ?


----------



## Mt Bob (Mar 30, 2014)

Nope,closely guarded secret.90% sure it is a pittman.Looks like one of their 1402 series,but dual shaft.I would call easyfire,they might be more forthcoming.Or measure everything,includind shafts,mounting holes,and if you know rpm,go to one of the makers(there are several in usa for dc gearmotors)and match up.I wanted a thelin,but as a project,as I would convert it to 110v.


----------



## Jethro Wood (Mar 30, 2014)

I like your idea and really appreciate the tip on the motor number.  I chose thelin mainly for the 12V capability.  I have lots of power outages and this works great on 12V.  I have run 2 or 3 days  on a marine battery before power returned.

I have run this stove as primary heat for about 8 seasons now at about 2.5 - 3 tons per year.  My only problem has been that the blower motor bearings and brushes seem to only last about 2 years.  Also have had to replace the ignitor once.  

I'm going to work on a generic number for the ignitor next time.  Should be easy to decode the dimensions and power and source it generically.  

My firepot is cracked up now too.  Need another one of those.  I see the new model is different here as well with a cast iron pot and the ignitor on the side.

I won't pay the prices they are asking.  I'll be making and sourcing my own parts.  

There were several thelins on craigslist in Northern California  recently when I looked.


----------



## Jethro Wood (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks to me like they went to China for this motor.  Looks alot like an Exmek motor.  Should retail in the USA under $100.


----------



## Jethro Wood (Mar 30, 2014)

This may be a lower cost alternative.  It looks similar to the thelin blower motor assembly
http://a1stoves.com/easy-fire-fan-motor-assembly-dc-p-1087.html
It is the easyfire 10475 
Also aviailable here:
http://www.bbqsandfireplaces.com/pelletstoves.htm

Since the easyfire and the thelin are the same part on the ebay site above perhaps these are the older pittman motor style without the resistors and may be the same.  More reasonable pricing here around $200 +/- $25 or so.


----------



## hockeypuck (Mar 30, 2014)

Jethro Wood said:


> I was looking at this picture on ebay and it looks like they have redesigned the type of motor on the new fan assembly.  Does anyone have a manufacturer and model on the new motor?  I'm not looking forward to paying $500 for a replacement fan that has a $100 motor and about $40 worth of sheetmetal.  The parts prices on Thelin are crazy now.  I'd like to go to this new motor.  I wonder if it is brushless, almost looks like it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thelin-Empi...8?pt=US_Replacement_Parts&hash=item3a8d48cdc0


Just as an FYI... going from a brush to brushless would require a complete control overhaul.


----------



## adze (Dec 29, 2015)

Jethro Wood said:


> This may be a lower cost alternative.  It looks similar to the thelin blower motor assembly
> http://a1stoves.com/easy-fire-fan-motor-assembly-dc-p-1087.html
> It is the easyfire 10475
> Also aviailable here:
> ...


 

Has anyone tried above motor on the Thelin Parlor Pellet?  This will be my 3rd fan motor.  I did find a site that had the Thelin fan assembly for $330.00, but still a high price tag.  They sell the easy fire motor for a little over $100....but I am not sure it will work in the Thelin.  Tried calling Easyfire, can't get through.  Thanks.


----------



## ebengel (Dec 30, 2015)

Easy Fire is owned by Sierra Products, the same company that purchased Thelin last year. If you look closely at their stoves they all seem to have been using all of the same parts as the Thelin's have used all along.


----------



## adze (Dec 30, 2015)

ebengel said:


> Easy Fire is owned by Sierra Products, the same company that purchased Thelin last year. If you look closely at their stoves they all seem to have been using all of the same parts as the Thelin's have used all along.


Thanks.
Yes they do look indentical, but I would hate to pay over $200 for this and have it not work properly.  Thats why I was wondering if anyone has tried one of them?  I contacted the fella on ebay, but he was not sure if it was the same part (Sierra products part # 10475) as his.  The ebay ad does say fits all Easy Fire and Thelin. The part numbers are different (but this could just be a product labeling).


----------



## adze (Dec 30, 2015)

There is also a person selling older style pitman motors on ebay for $25.  But they are 30V DC, so you would only get about 1250 rpms at 12 V.


----------



## rick31797 (Dec 30, 2015)

adze said:


> Has anyone tried above motor on the Thelin Parlor Pellet?  This will be my 3rd fan motor.  I did find a site that had the Thelin fan assembly for $330.00, but still a high price tag.  They sell the easy fire motor for a little over $100....but I am not sure it will work in the Thelin.  Tried calling Easyfire, can't get through.  Thanks.


 

Thenlin


ebengel said:


> Easy Fire is owned by Sierra Products, the same company that purchased Thelin last year. If you look closely at their stoves they all seem to have been using all of the same parts as the Thelin's have used all along.


 

And then thelin increases there prices on parts , in order to hose there buyers , that kept them in business..Just before Jay left he sold me a new combustion motor for 99.00..


----------



## adze (Dec 30, 2015)

rick31797 said:


> Thenlin
> 
> 
> 
> And then thelin increases there prices on parts , in order to hose there buyers , that kept them in business..Just before Jay left he sold me a new combustion motor for 99.00..


Same here.  Jay sold the first  fan assembly to me for $125 or so (maybe it was $140), now look?  I also emailed the Pitman company and they said they had no close replacement, and that it was a special motor only for Thelin.  Another money racket.


----------



## Bioburner (Dec 30, 2015)

Anyone look at the fan combo from an Avent stove? Last I looked the parts were very cheap. Magnum stoves from Hutchinson,MN


----------



## Jethro Wood (Jan 7, 2017)

I purchased the 
110556 EF Fan Motor 12VDC, All units, Exmek at a cost of $133 plus $22 in shipping from:

http://sierraproductsinc.net/parts-pellet-stoves.php

The motor arrived well packaged in a few days via FedEx despite the storms in play.

It appears  correct replacement for the Thelin fan motor and I was told by Sierra products that it is a replacement.   It appears heavier and larger in body diameter than the Pittman motor and the overall external construction appears better than the Pittman.  The bearing shields on both ends are visible enough to see the bearings are: Singapore NMB 608Z.  

Sierra Products sells brushes for the Exmek motor for $18 a pair on the same link above.  Brushes seem to be replaced the same/similar as the Pittman and the bearings and access to the motor for the repairs performed on the Pittman I documented in a prior post linked above appear possible.  I don't plan to rebuild this motor until it wears out and then will document here at hearth.com.

Best,
Jethro


----------



## Jethro Wood (Jan 9, 2017)

I installed the new Exmek motor as described below.  Attached are some pictures of the remove and install.  Procedure is covered elsewhere but I find the best things I've learned doing this about 5 or 6 times is use a wood chisel to separate the stove pipe flange from the stove exhaust flange.  The silicon can be quite strong and baked here.  Grab the far edge of the fan mounting plate that points straight down when the stove is vertical with some vice grips and give some tugs to separate the silicon that seals the fan plate to the stove body.    The Exmek motor has the plus and minus (red and black) reversed from the location of the Pittman motor in my example.  I marked the motor in large letters with Black and Red so I wouldn't mix this up.  Being DC I expect that if you reverse the polarity it will blow smoke in the house instead of out the vent, and you might not know it until you get the stove all set back.  Total job took 4 to 5 hours for me working alone and slowly.  
	

		
			
		

		
	























	

		
			
		

		
	
 The new Exmek motor is running quiet and strong on day two now and all seems to be working great.  Attached are some pictures for the visual learners on the fan replacement.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 9, 2017)

Jethro, thanks for the update on the replacement motors ... hopefully save other Thelin owners grief and extra $$$!  The photos of the repair, along with the caution of the wiring difference, is especially appreciated.  I know I can read well but like that extra assurance that the photos provide that I'm on the right path...


----------



## ElDoCo (Feb 1, 2017)

Last year on Christmas Eve my fan motor failed. It was a fiasco getting new brushes and I too ordered a whole motor assembly from Sierra Products. I ended up replacing the brushes for the third time in the old Pittman motor and just this week needed to switch to the new motor I bought a year ago. It's the ExMek as well and it will run strong for about 4-5 hours before it slows itself down to barely running speeds. If I turn the stove off and let it cool down, the fan is again fine for a few hours and then the fan drops speed again.


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 1, 2017)

Not real familiar with the control set-up on the Thelins.  After a period of service, many stoves wear a spot in some of the components that control fan speed, etc.  Thinking potentiometers in Harmans.  What else would cause a drop in line voltage over time as that's what it sounds like you are experiencing.

Keep us posted.


----------



## hockeypuck (Feb 1, 2017)

ElDoCo said:


> Last year on Christmas Eve my fan motor failed. It was a fiasco getting new brushes and I too ordered a whole motor assembly from Sierra Products. I ended up replacing the brushes for the third time in the old Pittman motor and just this week needed to switch to the new motor I bought a year ago. It's the ExMek as well and it will run strong for about 4-5 hours before it slows itself down to barely running speeds. If I turn the stove off and let it cool down, the fan is again fine for a few hours and then the fan drops speed again.


The Pittman motor was designed to operate in high temps.  Sounds like the replacement may fit in size but not the application.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 1, 2017)

Interesting that the newer owners of Thelin (Sierra Products) are now supplying ExMek motors... wonder why?


----------



## Jethro Wood (Apr 3, 2017)

Giving an update on the ExMek Motor I installed in January.  It has run nearly every day since install until this report on 3APR17.   It has been flawless.  It remains quiet and now after burning a couple of tons of pellets I'm happy with it.  The proof will be if it lasts a second season or beyond.  I usually only got at most 2 winters out of the Pittman motors before the bearings were shot.  I can recommend this new motor to last at least one season.  I will updated next winter if things change or there is any new development.  Thankfully spring is here in the Sierra and my pellet burning is nearly over.  Nearly 3 tons burned this winter.


----------



## Lake Girl (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks for coming back with the update and keep us posted on the motor's longevity  Wishing you a long service life!


----------



## ebengel (Apr 9, 2017)

i am on the 3rd season with the Exmek fan motor in my Thelin and it has never given me any problems. I have rebuilt my Pittman motor and have it ready should I ever need it.


----------



## Juniah12 (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi I am new to this forum but it seems like I came to the right place. I just switched from a Harman pellet stove to a Thelin parlour 3000 and I am already having problems with it. I went to their website and their prices are outrageous. So I am looking for alternatives. The fan doesnt seem to be working at all and I'm reading all through this thread and I like the idea of getting an alternative, hopefully better, fan motor. Does anyone have the link to the motor Jethro got?


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 28, 2017)

Should have kept the Harman.That being said,I do believe the exmex is just Thelins new supplier.Don would know,wil find link--


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 28, 2017)

https://www.eastcoasthearth.com/col...n-blade-mounting-plate-00-0005-0175us-pittman   Call him he can tell you the differences,availability.


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 28, 2017)

And here  https://pellet-stove-parts-4less.co...-fits-all-thelin-pellet-stoves-00-0005-0175im http://www.exmek.com/


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 28, 2017)

Pretty sure do cost: (


----------



## Juniah12 (Dec 7, 2017)

So I have found the exmek motor on exmek website I want to purchase but it is a chinese company and it shows on the website. Not entirely sure on how to place the order. I went to thelinco.com to order the fan motor gasket and they want to charge $12 for the gasket and $19 for shipping for $31 hahahaha. Not pleased with Thelin so far. I have replaced the brushes in the motor and it still comes off and on so my next step will be to replace the whole motor with the exmek (if i can navigate their site)


----------



## Ssyko (Dec 7, 2017)

find them on Alibaba but there are import and broker fee's usually. sometimes you can still save some $$$ 

https://www.alibaba.com/trade/search?fsb=y&IndexArea=product_en&SearchText=exmek


----------



## Mt Bob (Dec 8, 2017)

Juniah12 said:


> So I have found the exmek motor on exmek website I want to purchase but it is a chinese company and it shows on the website. Not entirely sure on how to place the order. I went to thelinco.com to order the fan motor gasket and they want to charge $12 for the gasket and $19 for shipping for $31 hahahaha. Not pleased with Thelin so far. I have replaced the brushes in the motor and it still comes off and on so my next step will be to replace the whole motor with the exmek (if i can navigate their site)


Not sure,but I think exmex is an Mexican company.Don, in one of the links I posted,would know,and probably would give you advise over the phone.


----------



## Jethro Wood (Apr 3, 2019)

An update on the Exmek motor installed in 2017.  Burned about 3 tons a year in 17, 18 and 19 an just now at the end of the winter in 2019 I'm hearing a high pitched occasional whine from what appears to be the Exmek bearings.  So it seems in my case that the Exmek was better than the Pittman motor.   I'll have to figure out a replace repair strategy on the Exmek.  If anyone has the best course plotted please let me know.


----------



## Jethro Wood (Mar 23, 2020)

Update on the Exmek motor that I installed in 2017.  Now nearing the end of the 2020 season in March 2020 and it is still going.  I get the high pitched whine once in a while but not everyday.  Another 2.5 tons so far this winter.  This fan has outlasted the Pittman by a good distance.   I may swap it out for a new Exmek this summer.  

If any other Thelin owners have new blower fan data or sources please post here.

Also any news or sources for better prices on Thelin parts?  I may need to replace the auger as it seems to be getting weaker and stalling once in a while.


----------



## Jethro Wood (Sep 4, 2020)

Thelin Parlor Pellet continues to be the primary heat for our home after 15 Sierra winters.  Update on the Exmek motor.  It went 4 winters and still running but making a high pitch whine indicative of bearings.  I disassembled the motor today and it is very full of brush wear carbon debris and the lower bearing is very much past useful life.  Brushes are about 33% remaining.    This is after about 12 tons of pellek bearings were marked "608Z Singapore"  but they appeared to be shielded on both sides.     The replacement bearings are 608ZZ.  Replaced the bearings and put in new brushes and will see how many more tons this will deliver.


----------



## Parlour Yard Art (Oct 30, 2020)

Jethro Wood said:


> Thelin Parlor Pellet continues to be the primary heat for our home after 15 Sierra winters.  Update on the Exmek motor.  It went 4 winters and still running but making a high pitch whine indicative of bearings.  I disassembled the motor today and it is very full of brush wear carbon debris and the lower bearing is very much past useful life.  Brushes are about 33% remaining.    This is after about 12 tons of pellek bearings were marked "608Z Singapore"  but they appeared to be shielded on both sides.     The replacement bearings are 608ZZ.  Replaced the bearings and put in new brushes and will see how many more tons this will deliver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



New to the forum, I bought a used Thelin Parlour knowing it needs help and these things are motor eaters.  (I guess I like torturing myself with projects) 

Got an 06 model Parlour pellet stove for $400 in good shape, motors seem to be ok at the moment. 
But since these things are possessed, I plan on just rebuilding everything I can before installing it.
I see you've have good luck with the ExMek motor replacement. Been searching for just the motor but no luck, only finding them as complete fan assembly. 
Does anyone have a good source for just the ExMek fan motor? 
Also a good source for an augur motor, maybe complete if price is right, but was planning on just replacing the bushings with the motor while I'm in there. 
Really any good source for every part in these. 
Wouldn't mind just picking up spares to have on hand of the control board, fan motor, augur, and bushings/bearings needed. 

Any help is greatly appreciated, don't beat me up too much on buying this devils spawn. 
If all else fails it becomes yard art in a year or 2 .


----------



## Jethro Wood (Nov 11, 2020)

Parlour Yard Art,

I like my stove and it serves us well.  Footprint and clearance are small.  12 backup power has been very useful.   

I haven't found any reliable source for motors other than the OEM https://thelinco.com/

After 15 winters and 35 to 40 tons of pellets through it I'm still on my first auger and circuit board.  What I have replaced over the years:

Burn pot I think I'm on the third one.

Blower motor, I think this is the 4th new motor.  The Pittman motors needed new bearings at least every 5 tons or so.  Brushes about the same.  I'm getting about twice the life span on the first Exmek motor, which I put new brushes and bearings in this fall.    

My going forward plan is new brushes and bearings rebuild once or twice on the motor case and then a new motor about every 4 or 5 years.  The big issue is that the armature wears down too far after a couple of brush changes. 

I've found that searching for high quality Japanese bearings is worth the effort.  Not all bearings are created equal.  The cheap ones on ebay or amazon seem to make one season and the good Nachi made in Japan go two seasons for me.  

Amazon product

Brushes I have only used from from the OEM vendor.  

All the OEM parts prices seem very high to me.  I too would like another source.

I've replaced the ignitor rod twice.  The first one only lasted a couple of years and died cold.  The second one (OEM) went 10 plus years and last season started to get weak so I replaced it with this ebay seller item while I was rebuilding the fan motor:








						Thelin Parlour And Echo Igniter 00-0035-0137  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Thelin Parlour And Echo Igniter 00-0035-0137 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



It is working OK so far.  First couple of lights were cool but after a few cycles it is as hot as the OEM was.  Only a dozen starts so life span is not yet known.

Good luck with your rebuild.  Please post here what you learn.  I hope it serves you well.


----------



## simonorcal (Jan 2, 2021)

I have been following this thread since my Thelin Parlour started making a loud bearing noise.  I have the unit in my airbnb and is an absolute hit for its aesthetics.  I finally purchased a replacement blower motor and a T2 sensor from Thelin.  As y'all have stated the are blower is an Exmek.  Im glad to hear Jethro that they seem to last well.  The blower motor I removed was one that I have not seen anyone else post about.  It is a Bodine 24a2fepm 12volt.  I have done cursory internet searches with not much success.  The model seems readily available but none are at 12 V.  Eventually I'll get around to inspecting and seeing if the bearings are available to have a good back up should the Exmek go bad.


----------



## hockeypuck (Jan 3, 2021)

Maybe you could rebuild the bodine to have a spare?  Nice picture of the place.  I agree.. it looks great in that setting. I did a quick search as well.   Maybe it was a special for thelin since there are temperature and voltage issues.   I used to work for Pittman and one of the reasons they discontinued it was lack of demand.  It was a special.


----------



## hockeypuck (Jan 3, 2021)

simonorcal said:


> I have been following this thread since my Thelin Parlour started making a loud bearing noise.  I have the unit in my airbnb and is an absolute hit for its aesthetics.  I finally purchased a replacement blower motor and a T2 sensor from Thelin.  As y'all have stated the are blower is an Exmek.  Im glad to hear Jethro that they seem to last well.  The blower motor I removed was one that I have not seen anyone else post about.  It is a Bodine 24a2fepm 12volt.  I have done cursory internet searches with not much success.  The model seems readily available but none are at 12 V.  Eventually I'll get around to inspecting and seeing if the bearings are available to have a good back up should the Exmek go bad.
> 
> View attachment 270998
> View attachment 270999
> View attachment 271000


I got to ask... how did you do those walls?


----------



## Jethro Wood (Jan 5, 2021)

A note on the bearings.  I found that the price buying directly from VXB.com is much better than Amazon.  Shipping for me was $3.90 for 4 of the bearings and each bearing is about $4.    I do recommend using the high quality made in Japan Nachi bearings instead of the much less expensive bulk China or skate type bearings you can get anywhere.  the Japan Nachi bearings last 2-3x as long for me.


----------



## simonorcal (Jan 8, 2021)

hockeypuck said:


> I got to ask... how did you do those walls?



White wash, Gray wash and lot of sanding


----------



## Jethro Wood (Apr 13, 2022)

I am posting my annual update on the Thelin pellet stove (in service since 2005) as the winter of 21/22 winds down.  The life total for this stove is now 17 winters and 43 tons of pellets.  I burned another 2.2  tons of pellets this winter. 

At startup in the first week or two I had some bearing noise  that went away.  This motor was new in 2017 and bearings and brushes replaced in 2020.  So it likely cannot be rebuilt again due to armature wear.  So out of caution I ordered a new motor from thelin for $210 since they had it in stock and my concerns over the supply chain told me to put it on the shelf.  I pressed on and the motor quieted out and has run flawlessly over the entire winter.  With luck I'll get one more winter out of this motor.  We will see.  When it fails the new Exmek motor on my shelf will go in.  I continue to find the Exmek motor much more robust than the Pittman motor.  The Exmek is quieter and stays quieter and lasts longer.

My electric ignitor has been getting weaker and never was super fast to light.  So rather than doing a new ignitor rod in the middle of winter I will wait and do it when I replace the fan motor.  So I started cleaning the fire pot, putting a fist full of pellets in the pot and putting the stove on medium.  Then I take a Bernzomatic TS-8000 torch at full blast and point it down in the pot for about 20 - 25 seconds. close the glass door and it is fire on.  It lights so much faster than the electric ignitor that I'm kind of hooked on this method.  The TS-8000 torch has a trigger ignitor so it is just a trigger pull to light it.  I'll likely replace the electric ignitor anyway but torch lighting is much easier and cheaper than the alcohol gel method I have used in the past when the power is out (no AC for the ignitor rod).


----------



## Jethro Wood (Nov 9, 2022)

Annual update on the Thelin pellet stove.  This spring I did a couple of burns and things were OK but the auger sounded a bit funky like it was struggling.  I decided to tilt the stove over and work on the auger and while it was down replace the fan which was still working OK from 2020 with a brand new Exmek motor and fan assembly.  I don't have pictures of the auger motor work but it is very simple, two screws open it up.  It was filled with carbon dust.  The brushes looked to be about 30% remaining and since they went 17 years I decided to clean the inside of the motor with compressed air and light lubrication on the end bearings.  I also replaced the front bushing on the auger assembly as it was very loose allowing the auger to wonder and more easily jam on an occasional poorly positioned pellet instead of cutting it.  This bushing is a plastic material and just presses into the front of the auger housing. The rear auger bushing was in good shape.  I also blew out all of the dust from the circuit boards and sensors.  Fired it right up and it is running just like brand new.    For me after 17 years and 44 tons of pellets it's still going good.  Planning to burn another 2 to 3 tons this winter.  My experience is that the Exmek fan motors go about 3 years (9 tons)  before needing bearings and brushes and I have got 6 years (18 tons) with a brush and bearing change.


----------



## johneh (Nov 9, 2022)

Just goes to prove a clean well-maintained stove is a happy stove


----------



## Fishstyx (Nov 20, 2022)

Jethro Wood said:


> Annual update on the Thelin pellet stove.  This spring I did a couple of burns and things were OK but the auger sounded a bit funky like it was struggling.  I decided to tilt the stove over and work on the auger and while it was down replace the fan which was still working OK from 2020 with a brand new Exmek motor and fan assembly.  I don't have pictures of the auger motor work but it is very simple, two screws open it up.  It was filled with carbon dust.  The brushes looked to be about 30% remaining and since they went 17 years I decided to clean the inside of the motor with compressed air and light lubrication on the end bearings.  I also replaced the front bushing on the auger assembly as it was very loose allowing the auger to wonder and more easily jam on an occasional poorly positioned pellet instead of cutting it.  This bushing is a plastic material and just presses into the front of the auger housing. The rear auger bushing was in good shape.  I also blew out all of the dust from the circuit boards and sensors.  Fired it right up and it is running just like brand new.    For me after 17 years and 44 tons of pellets it's still going good.  Planning to burn another 2 to 3 tons this winter.  My experience is that the Exmek fan motors go about 3 years (9 tons)  before needing bearings and brushes and I have got 6 years (18 tons) with a brush and bearing change.


I'm starting the 11th year with our Thelin Providence insert stove which runs the same motor assembly. I re-installed the original pitman motor mid season last year with new brushes and it only lasted a few weeks before finally wearing through the commutator contacts. I just dropped the Exmex back in which is on its third full rebuild. The brushes last much longer on the Exmek but the hot side bearing seems to fail annually. I now have a supply of extra bearings. I just ordered a new Exmek motor since I'm down to just the tired Exmek I just re-installed.

I burn 4-5 tons per year so I'm at 45 tons burned with this unit. The regular fan motor work is the bulk of the maintenance. Other parts replaced over the years:
Front door glass (original glass cracked thanks to a botched gasket replacement)
Firepot (original cracked and lost a chunk in the middle base when cleaning)
One igniter failed two years ago

Feed motor, all sensors and electronics all original.


----------

